

Discovering Effective Pokémon Types Using Linear Optimization - emillon
http://aurellem.org/pokemon-types/html/lpsolve.html

======
oulipo
There is some error in your LP problem: judging from your constraints,
fertilizer for barley costs more than what the farmer will earn in the best
case by selling barley, thus he should never do it. This comes from the fact
that you should be maximizing profits (eg. price sold - cost) rather than
maximizing price sold under the constraint that the cost is no more than what
the farmer can spend

